# Woot deal on FoodSaver GameSaver



## one eyed jack (Mar 31, 2020)

FoodSaver Gamesaver 700000 $89.99

https://home.woot.com/offers/foodsa...ified-DD-0331-Deal2&ref_=pe_3185080_488630810


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 31, 2020)

I keep looking at buying a foodsaver to replace my current vac sealer but it seems like the quality of these new models is SO low, if you go by the reviews anyways.. makes me nervous to pull the trigger on any of them


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 31, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> I keep looking at buying a foodsaver to replace my current vac sealer but it seems like the quality of these new models is SO low, if you go by the reviews anyways.. makes me nervous to pull the trigger on any of them



I gotcha.  I hadn't heard about the bad reviews.  Thanks for the info.

I bought a base model about 10 years ago ad it has worked OK.  Doesn't have a real "High quality" feel to it but it's done all I need of it.

Who makes the best sealers nowadays?


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 31, 2020)

Steve H
  had this review






						LEM MaxVac 500 review
					

Thought I would give my opinion of the LEM MaxVac 500 sealer.    Received this as a gift from one of my sons. Awesome gift! There was also a pack of quart, and gallon bags. The unit included a 25' roll of 8" film as well.    The sealer is fast on removing the air. And does it very well. The 1/4"...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 31, 2020)

I have the older one . Game saver deluxe plus . I'm with you , not sure about the newer ones , but this one has been great . About 6 or 7 years . Still does the job .


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 31, 2020)

Yep, same here. I know people that have the older food savers and they work so well which is why I'd like to get one, but the quality just doesn't seem to be there anymore and apparently CS is awful too..not in a big rush to give.my money to a company thats seemingly failing on both fronts these days.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2020)

You should ask yourself these questions:
1) How often am I going to use it?
2) How much are you going to seal at one sitting?
3) How much are you looking to spend?
The LEM unit I have works fantastic. And because of the current events. It has seen a lot of use with no problems. It can seal for up to 5 hours straight/450 seals without needing to stop and cool down.
Which is more then I need. But, it was a Christmas gift. So whom am I to complain?! But, when I started ramping up my hobby. I knew I needed something different. The wait times between seals was getting old. Hence the new sealer I got for Christmas after I my son heard me P&M about my old one.
Do some research on the vacmaster  units as well.
But, up until Christmas I had a a vintage FoodSaver. And it worked good for my needs. I also have my mother's foodsaver that she had for years. And it still performs fine.
What I'm driving at is don't be glamorized by the bells and whistles.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 31, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Steve H
> had this review
> 
> Thanks for the link WR.
> ...





Steve H said:


> You should ask yourself these questions:
> 1) How often am I going to use it?
> 2) How much are you going to seal at one sitting?
> 3) How much are you looking to spend?
> ...



Those are three good questions to ask yourself.

I look at the shiny new models from time to time but, I don't have room for a bigger machine, I only use the sealer a couple times a month, and haven't seen a need for the add on bells and whistles.

When my basic model dies I'll do some in depth study.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 31, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Those are three good questions to ask yourself.


Yes they are . 
2 more that are important to me .
Roll storage 
on board cutter .


----------



## Steve H (Apr 1, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yes they are .
> 2 more that are important to me .
> Roll storage
> on board cutter .



Good points. Though keep in mind the cutter/roll storage takes up real estate if you are going to keep it on the counter top.


----------

